# Confused in Colorado



## P40NUT (Sep 19, 2010)

O.K. Guys, I give up. I have spent most of today trying to figure out how to participate in the group builds. I am new to the forum and I found the .pdf with the outline of the rules, but how do I find out when a group build starts and what catagory is being started 

Thanks....


----------



## imalko (Sep 20, 2010)

Here you go mate, the list of upcoming Group Builds up until 2013(!):

Aug 1st-Nov 30th, 2010 - Battle of Britain
Nov 1st, 2010-Feb 28th, 2011 - Commonwealth / Night Fighters Split Build
Feb 1st-May 31st, 2011 - VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45 Split Build
May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts
Aug 1st-Nov 30th, 2011 - Aces Aircraft of WW2
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD
Feb 1st-May 31st, 2012 - Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time
May 1st-Aug 30th,2012 - Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD
Aug 1st-Nov 30th, 2012 - Aircraft Carrier Planes
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - From WW1 to WW2 1914-39
Feb 1st-May 31st, 2013 - The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD 

Battle of Britain GB is currently under way and it ends on 30th November (each GB lasts for 4 months). As for entering current GB all you need to do is to start a thread in Modeling Section of the forum for appropriate GB where you'll be posting pictures of the progress of your build. 

For a current GB you can do it here: #7 Battle of Britain - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Plenty of time for an entry into the current GB mate, it would be great to have you join in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah....jump on in...the water is fine...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 20, 2010)

Like you P-Nut, I was utterly confused on how to get in on one of these GB's. All you need do is grab up a kit of the period of the build. Come into the forum, title the thread as some of the others have, including "GB" in the title. In the first post, do as the others have, include ALL the information necessary, kit name, size, plane specifics, a few pictures of the kit, and reference photos, and you are off and building! Easy peasy.


----------



## P40NUT (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 24, 2010)

imalko said:


> Nov 1st, 2010-Feb 28th, 2011 - Commonwealth / Night Fighters Split Build
> [/url]



Imalko what is the defininition of "commonwealth" is it planes flown by commonwealth crew or used in a commonwealth country, I may have a go on the next build.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2010)

For future use, the current 'programme' of Group Builds is listed in the general Group Build section above. As to what constitutes a 'Commonwealth' entry - your guess is as good as mine ! The classes for the GBs were chosen by votes in a poll, from ideas/titles submitted by members, so this one I presume was submitted possibly by one of our Canadian, Aussie or Kiwi friends, and maybe he/they can explain what's what !
I know no-thing Meester Fawlty - I am from Barthelona. Que?


----------



## imalko (Sep 24, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> Imalko what is the defininition of "commonwealth" is it planes flown by commonwealth crew or used in a commonwealth country, I may have a go on the next build.



I have no idea mate. I'm doing a Night Fighters GB. 

In my opinion both of your assumptions would be correct. You could enter an aircraft flown by commonwealth crews within RAF, same as an aircraft flown in a commonwealth country.
As Terry (Airframes) said maybe a member who proposed this particular build could give a definite answer...


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 1, 2010)

imalko said:


> I have no idea mate. I'm doing a Night Fighters GB.
> 
> In my opinion both of your assumptions would be correct. You could enter an aircraft flown by commonwealth crews within RAF, same as an aircraft flown in a commonwealth country.
> As Terry (Airframes) said maybe a member who proposed this particular build could give a definite answer...



O.K. I will probably not be able to get in on the BoB GB, but I would like to get in on the next one. I have 2 eye surgeries in October and probably won,t be able to see anything very small for a while.  I think I will attempt a night fighter, but would consider a commonwealth aircraft. Does anyone know what qualifies as commonwealth?


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 1, 2010)

P40NUT said:


> O.K. I will probably not be able to get in on the BoB GB, but I would like to get in on the next one. I have 2 eye surgeries in October and probably won,t be able to see anything very small for a while.  I think I will attempt a night fighter, but would consider a commonwealth aircraft. Does anyone know what qualifies as commonwealth?



From Wiki:
The Commonwealth was first officially formed in 1931 when the Statute of Westminster gave legal recognition to the independence of dominions. Known as the "British Commonwealth", the first members were the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, the Irish Free State and Dominion of Newfoundland.

This is the list for the WW2 time period, excluding Dominion of Newfoundland which was suspended in 1934 and later joined Canada in 1949.

The good news is that the RAF, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, SAAF all operated P-40's. 

Good luck with the eye ops.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 2, 2010)

That's great. Looks like I can do a P40 too. Thanks Ozhawk.


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm thinking RAAF Brewster Buffalo...


----------

